# PS4 Presentation



## ZenZero (Feb 19, 2013)

lets discuss.
I am yet to see a big thread devoted to this, so..

1) What do you want to see?
2) What do you think we will see?

Personally, I want to see alot of big information. I've seen people thinking that we'll see less stuff, in preparation for E3.. thats not what I want. I think they should steal the show early, get it all out there now. I want to see the games, and the controller, and a launch window. If E3 just makes these details more precise, fine. I just think that the main way to stick it to Microsoft, is do it  without letting them hit back.

Also, If they block used games - im out. not even joking. I know that Secondhand Sales harm Sony/Nintendo/whoever. I will buy the games I really care about new, but those games that I wouldnt play were they not cheap preowned? I'll never get to play.

Also, PSPLUS - stick it to Microsoft by showing how+ is the way forward. use Gaikai, and give me more incentives to pay for this. thats how you win people off the fence.

Discuss.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 20, 2013)

A bit off-topic, but I wonder if Microsoft will keep their pay service the same or make it more like +.

I hope the controller has touch pads in the back too.
They aren't stupid enough to block used games or have some kind of always online thing.


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is it even confirmed that Sony will show the PS4 tomorrow?
But anyways, I'd like they actually change the controller (for better of course), nothing stupidly expensive and not any of that always online DRM/no used games BS.
As to what I think they'll show, I think Sony will show their console's graphical capabilities and their "alternative" to the WiiU, I think we'll see most of the details like price, release date on E3


----------



## ZenZero (Feb 20, 2013)

Xbox Gold is the reason I'm choosing Playstation over Xbox next Gen. With PS+, its just a better deal.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't want to get my hopes up even though it is strongly hinted at the PS4, but I do it is.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, there is a thread about it already
http://gbatemp.net/threads/big-playstation-announcement-coming-february-20th.342219/
but no one's talking on it anymore so this one's as good as anything.

I imagine there will be several OTHER threads popping up once it's officially announced tomorrow. (just under 23 hours left)

Whatever it is, it will be very interesting to find out.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 20, 2013)

i think whatever we see , itll open up a shit load of wanky threads discussing fuck all but what ifs and i believes.... generally on how much better / worse itll be that the wiiu and unannounced future MS console.. to a point where the very regular forum members will attempt to thrust upon us mere mortals their mass knowledge of previous console releases / cross comparisons of tech / spec / performance / cpu power / gpu power / blatant copying etc that is of course after they say "oh no not another one of these threads , let me start by belittling you and mocking you" once i have received enough likes ill continue to over whelm you with my off topic techno bable / sarcasm  , not caring how much off topic i am until you do likewise , at which point ill tell you so... and suggest this thread be closed. 

Having said that i hope the next sony console bombs , i have no reasoning at all but i do hate sony. i wish i knew why i do .. lol.

fuck blogs are back i fergot...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

lufere7 said:


> Is it even confirmed that Sony will show the PS4 tomorrow?
> But anyways, I'd like they actually change the controller (for better of course), nothing stupidly expensive and not any of that always online DRM/no used games BS.
> As to what I think they'll show, I think Sony will show their console's graphical capabilities and their "alternative" to the WiiU, I think we'll see most of the details like price, release date on E3


 
It's not confirmed but basically everyone is saying it is. Numerous controller leaks and there's so much foreshadowing that I'd actually be surprised if it wasn't.


----------



## Ryupower (Feb 20, 2013)

and this week Sony released a videos about the Evolution of the Playstation

1st. ps1
2nd. ps2
3rd. ps3
4rd psp/psvita
5th. Games/GT/Experimental Gameplay

so thinking about that, there will be some kinda of info of the next Evolution of playstation brand


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 20, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> i think whatever we see , itll open up a shit load of wanky threads discussing fuck all but what ifs and i believes.... generally on how much better / worse itll be that the wiiu and unannounced future MS console.. to a point where the very regular forum members will attempt to thrust upon us mere mortals their mass knowledge of previous console releases / cross comparisons of tech / spec / performance / cpu power / gpu power / blatant copying etc that is of course after they say "oh no not another one of these threads , let me start by belittling you and mocking you" once i have received enough likes ill continue to over whelm you with my off topic techno bable / sarcasm , not caring how much off topic i am until you do likewise , at which point ill tell you so... and suggest this thread be closed.


hahaha soooo true 
you pretty much described how the temp works. Well, actually... only 4-5 members


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 20, 2013)

I want to see a _final fantasy exclusive_ game for it.

*big surprise*:* Kingdom Hearts 3* for *ps4*:* tetsuya nomura* comes outta nowhere and shoves a cake into *hirai's* face.

*says* "we *bak* b'---h's"

crowd goes crazy...then* hirai* goes on stage and looks straight at the camera.

*yells* - "*Ps4* will s**** on *Xbox 720*, *Wii U*!!!! We will destroy all competition and rightfully take this next GEN as the most _badazz japanesez_ in *dis mother ******* s****!!!!!!!!!!!*"

crowd goes crazy!!!!! "holy shizz, jap _dude_ goin *ham* on *sony* presentation"

*we have a special announcement for the world. *

*hirai* - "we got* FINAL FANTASY 7* *ps4* edition, b####@@#@ches!!!!"

crowd GOES *CRAZY!*!!!1!!!!"OMG"!!!"HOLY"!!!!!"THEY WON THIS GEN" "NO WAY ANYONE CAN COME CLOSE"

_10/10 PRESENTATION_*.  *

"*WE GOT **FINAL FANTASY 7*" -* SONY* on 5000+ billboards, youtube, cnn, yahoo, on every website.

 game over for nintendo and microsoft.

*sony* dominates another GEN. it always come easy, sorry. *just how they do it*.


----------



## andy26129 (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe Final Fantasy Versus 13, or 15. 
Gran Turismo 6 (basicly confirmed due to Game clip) I think.
Kingdom Hearts 3
Lots of trailers


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 20, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> _*No tears, just dreams now...*_


That... was beautiful... _;O;_



Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Feb 20, 2013)

I have the inside scoop on how it's all going down...

Kaz Hirai takes the stage to mild applause. He waves awkwardly as the crowd quiets down, eagerly anticipating what's about to come next. Kaz walks to the microphone, adjusts it for his height, and then digs his hands into his own face. He gouges his eyes as he digs into his face with his nails, ripping off bits of skin bit by bit. The front row audience is covered in blood, horrified. Kaz unleashes a bloodcurdling scream as he digs deeper and deeper inside of his face, Finally he reaches his skull, and with both hands, he tears it in half. His bloodied corpse collapses onto the floor.

The crowd is deathly silent, trying to process the gruesome sight it just witnessed. No one dares make a sound.

After what feels like an eternity, something begins pushing against Kaz's stomach. It pushes and pushes, cracking ribs as it goes, until finally a figure bursts out. The crowd gasps - standing before them, naked to the eye, is Kaz Hirai's final form. He is ripped beyond belief, with biceps powerful enough to crush a blue whale's sternum.

He scans the room and chuckles. He walks to the front of the state, letting his anaconda-sized member sway with every step. Taking the microphone, he utters twelve simple words: "We have no more plans for a Vita price cut at this time."

Kaz turns around, unleashing a fart more powerful than a hundred V-2 rocket, and propels himself through the cold vacuum of space. He heads for his home planet, never to return.

Overall, it should be pretty okay.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 20, 2013)

Predictions:

Bullshit tech demos showcasing graphics we'll never see (next gen Madden)
Watch Dogs PS4 footage
The Last Guardian
Release date (and maybe) price for PS4
Controller unveiled
Paid PSN service (not Plus, more like Xbox Live Gold)
Killzone, Gran Turismo, Uncharted (a big maybe)
Oh and Battlefield 4

Mark my words.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

soulx said:


> The Last Guardian


 
Sounded convincing until that.


----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 20, 2013)

Veho said:


>


You know, I was going to start hatin' because it's CAD but this comic isn't too offensive.


----------



## emigre (Feb 20, 2013)

soulx said:


> The Last Guardian


 
As a PS5 launch title?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

pwsincd said:


> i think whatever we see , itll open up a shit load of wanky threads discussing fuck all but what ifs and i believes.... generally on how much better / worse itll be that the wiiu and unannounced future MS console.. to a point where the very regular forum members will attempt to thrust upon us mere mortals their mass knowledge of previous console releases / cross comparisons of tech / spec / performance / cpu power / gpu power / blatant copying etc that is of course after they say "oh no not another one of these threads , let me start by belittling you and mocking you" once i have received enough likes ill continue to over whelm you with my off topic techno bable / sarcasm , not caring how much off topic i am until you do likewise , at which point ill tell you so... and suggest this thread be closed.
> 
> Having said that i hope the next sony console bombs , i have no reasoning at all but i do hate sony. i wish i knew why i do .. lol.
> 
> fuck blogs are back i fergot...


 
Shh, no tears now, only dreams.


----------



## ZenZero (Feb 20, 2013)

^ That comic is brilliant..

The focus on GT would to me indicate that they'll tease GT6 at tonights event, (or maybe just a vita version?).
I'm guessing at an Uncharted4 tease, and LBP3 also. I don't think we'll see concrete gameplay from more than 1/2 games. (Probably Killzone 4 to show off new graphics powers).

Are you guys expecting any games?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

The presentation will probably be rather scarce.

It's not meant to be a reveal, it's meant to be an announcement. Most consoles end up getting announced early and revealed later. The Wii U did it, the Vita did it, this will probably do the same. Expect them to announce the PS4, some brief details, and you'll probably get a much larger reveal at E3.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 20, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> I want to see a _final fantasy exclusive_ game for it.
> 
> *big surprise*:* Kingdom Hearts 3* for *ps4*:* tetsuya nomura* comes outta nowhere and shoves a cake into *hirai's* face.
> 
> ...


Think you might want to lay off the sugar for now XD


----------



## Rockym (Feb 20, 2013)

I expect to see something like this:


----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2013)

soulx said:


> You know, I was going to start hatin' because it's CAD but this comic isn't too offensive.


He must have ripped someone off.


----------



## emigre (Feb 20, 2013)

ZenZero said:


> Are you guys expecting any games?


 
No cuz Sony consoles don't have any gaems.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

emigre said:


> No cuz Sony consoles don't have any gaems.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


>


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

EDIT: NOW A KAZ THREAD.

Sorry OP, I hit the weak points for massive damage.

EDIT 2: Not a Kaz quote but a Sony reference.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## ZenZero (Feb 20, 2013)

God Of War?

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...uncement-teased-for-playstation-4-reveal.html


----------



## Qtis (Feb 20, 2013)

What I'd really prefer is a lower pricepoint or bigger sized PSVita memory cards. Doubt it'll happen though..

As for the event, it's probably a PS4 event, but at least wait for that time. A good article on the subject via VentureBeat


----------



## urbanman2004 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd be surprised if they didnt reveal the PS4.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 20, 2013)

Probably a few tech demos, confirmation that NA/JPN release this year whereas EU will get punched in the dick again, explanation of what Gaikai will offer, hint at backwards comp through streaming.
Definitely no concrete release dates, no prices and nothing for the Vita.


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 20, 2013)

am not convinced by the supposed PS3 game streaming on the PS4.  Unless they have magically found a way to get rid of terrible input lag


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 20, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> am not convinced by the supposed PS3 game streaming on the PS4. Unless they have magically found a way to get rid of terrible input lag


Potentially, but its the only way PS3 BC is achievable on the PS4 with it hardware constraints


----------



## kristianity77 (Feb 20, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Potentially, but its the only way PS3 BC is achievable on the PS4 with it hardware constraints


 
if thats the way it is then i suppose thats the way it is.  But it will never be anything other than a rubbish feature if your constantly fighting lag, frame rate hiccups etc.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 20, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> if thats the way it is then i suppose thats the way it is. But it will never be anything other than a rubbish feature if your constantly fighting lag, frame rate hiccups etc.


Most games don't suffer from input lag due to their nature. Fighting games and possibly FPS games (multiplayer) are the ones that would suffer from it. Most other games, not so much. For example a simple grid based game like Disgaea wouldn't have any problems. FFXIII too wouldn't have problems. Tekken on the other hand could have some kind of problem with say, counters. As online FPS games generally get their servers killed after a few years when new games are released, most games wouldn't have that problem either :3

Also as the technology for the feature hasn't even been presented not to mention the PS4 hardware, I'd just sit and wait instead of making assumptions that it'd be a rubbish feature. 10 years ago you could not have dreamed about HD video streaming, but just look at Youtube or Netflix. HD streaming everywhere.

T minus a few hours so soon we'll see what the announcement is. If it's a PS4 reveal and a (possible) PS3 price drop, I'd imagine a huge flood of used PS3s in Gamestops. Maybe I'll buy another console just to hack it


----------



## weavile001 (Feb 20, 2013)

i´m hoping for backward compatibility, i have some games for ps3 and i´m going to sell it to earn some money for the ps4.


----------



## Langin (Feb 20, 2013)

Am I hyped? Totally not to be honest, the hype will come right before launch.

Maybe because I am a non-gamer...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

kristianity77 said:


> am not convinced by the supposed PS3 game streaming on the PS4. Unless they have magically found a way to get rid of terrible input lag


 
It's called "a good internet connection".

I've played a fair amount of games via OnLive and I really didn't notice the input lag after a few minutes. People act like it's only usable on like... turn based games where there's no need for precision. It worked fine on games like Borderlands for me.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's called "a good internet connection".


 
That's easy for you to say. The internet connection in the area of town I live is so bad (with any ISP) I sometimes have to pre-buffer 360p Youtube videos.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

Depravo said:


> That's easy for you to say. The internet connection in the area of town I live is so bad (with any ISP) I sometimes have to pre-buffer 360p Youtube videos.


 
We all know the UK is a third world country.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Depravo said:


> That's easy for you to say. The internet connection in the area of town I live is so bad (with any ISP) I sometimes have to pre-buffer 360p Youtube videos.


To be fair, you don't buy a NextGen console to play LastGen games. Backwards Compatibility, as much as it seems _crazy_ to some users _is not necessary_. None of Nintendo's home consoles apart from the Wii and the WiiU had backwards compatibility, XBox 360's backwards compatibility was limited and PS3's was so bad that they actually removed it in the end.

What matters to me is whether the NextGen hardware will be affordable or not. Insisting on Backwards Compatibility either inflates the costs of production_ (PS3)_ or limits possible performance increase _(Wii)_.

Want to stick with your PS3 games? Keep your PS3. Don't have a PS3 yet? You don't have a problem then. Backwards Compatibility is a _bonus feature_, its lack is not a deal breaker.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> We all know the UK is a third world country.


Not all of it, just the part I dwell in. I'm sure that's a coincidence. 

@Foxi You're right. Backwards compatibility isn't a deal breaker but as someone with 80+ PS3 games (including PS+ titles) it would certainly make the purchase more appealing.


----------



## XDel (Feb 20, 2013)

Call me a luddite, but I'd really like to see Sony fail this time around. Microsloth too.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 20, 2013)

I would LOOOOVE it if this wasn't a PS4 reveal. But rather a PlayStation gaming laptop or something stupid. I would laugh soooo hard.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd rather they gave us the Gamestation 2.0.



I love Mario Kart.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 20, 2013)

I expect it to have Riiiidddge Raaacer!!! And more Giant Enemy Crabs that you can attack the weak point for massive damage!!!

All kidding aside, I do expect them to announce the PS4 some of the expected launch games and hopefully for Vita owners some good news about upcoming games. They will also announce continued support of the PS3 platform.

Either that or some Sony execs will perform seppuku live on stage.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ruby_Eye_Shabran said:


> Actually it is necessary for what i seen most console launches lack good software those last gen games are what keep people entertain till you start getting the new software releases.


...or you could, I don't know, buy the launch games like everybody else? 

It's not a necessary feature and it never was - it's a bonus. Next generation hardware is supposed to do one thing and one thing only - run next generation games at the best possible performance with the lowest possible price point. I'm more than willing to forget about backwards compatibility entirely if it'll mean that the console will cost $400-$450 rather than $599, thank you very much.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Feb 20, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I would LOOOOVE it if this wasn't a PS4 reveal. But rather a PlayStation gaming laptop or something stupid. I would laugh soooo hard.


 
Introducing the PST, Playstation Tablet.


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> We all know the UK is a third world country.


The UK isnt a country


----------



## Issac (Feb 20, 2013)

Buh.. It was hard to find out WHEN the stream actually starts. It wasn't written anywhere obvious (I had to check some old Twitter message for the time).
and, it's 11:00 PM GMT. That's at midnight in Sweden (basically, the 21st and the same goes for the rest of europe to the east of UK)


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 20, 2013)

soulx said:


>


This GIF ... is made of WIN.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well it's starting.

http://www.twitch.tv/playstation


----------



## Gahars (Feb 20, 2013)

soulx said:


> http://www.twitch.tv/playstation


 
Fixed that for you.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 20, 2013)

Here too.
http://www.webpronews.com/playstati...e-online-heres-where-you-can-watch-it-2013-02


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 20, 2013)

Okay, NOW it works, thanks for the links. the teaser page was not getting any response from the server


----------



## Issac (Feb 20, 2013)

Video works flawlessly all the way, until:
"We present... The playstation fou................" -black-


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 20, 2013)

cry hard ninty fanbois


----------



## Snailface (Feb 20, 2013)

Ninty fans cry.
Sony fans take out a reverse mortgage.

That's fair.


----------



## Issac (Feb 20, 2013)

I am very impressed of the start of the show!! Daaaaaamn it was intense!

Then, I am very disappointed that the stream is laggy as hell. It's not Sony's fault, but still I'm disappointed 

About the DualShock 4: The Design looks good, I think. Audio Jack???? FUCK YES!!! That's one great thing about the Wii U pad, and I'm really glad Sony has it in this new controller! (Don't get my wording wrong, I'm not sarcastic or "sony steal"-ing... It's controller evolution, and I fucking love that feature  )
The share button though? What the f? Now, I don't know what it's supposed to do because of the lag, and then I also missed all the other features of the controller :/


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 20, 2013)

The share button may have been a little too much.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 20, 2013)

lol at remote play


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 20, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> lol at remote play


It's only going help people who already bought it.

That's 250 on top of ps4 price. :/


"It just goes!" Blast Processing!!!


----------



## Rydian (Feb 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I have the inside scoop on how it's all going down...
> 
> Kaz Hirai takes the stage to mild applause. He waves awkwardly as the crowd quiets down, eagerly anticipating what's about to come next. Kaz walks to the microphone, adjusts it for his height, and then digs his hands into his own face. He gouges his eyes as he digs into his face with his nails, ripping off bits of skin bit by bit. The front row audience is covered in blood, horrified. Kaz unleashes a bloodcurdling scream as he digs deeper and deeper inside of his face, Finally he reaches his skull, and with both hands, he tears it in half. His bloodied corpse collapses onto the floor.
> 
> ...


Somebody needs to save this post.



Depravo said:


> That's easy for you to say. The internet connection in the area of town I live is so bad (with any ISP) I sometimes have to pre-buffer 360p Youtube videos.


I get that too in the US, depending on where I live.


----------



## dice (Feb 20, 2013)

Another stream: http://www.psu.com/a018338/Watch-the-possible-PS4-reveal-and-PlayStation-Meeting-LIVE-on-PSU


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## spiritofcat (Feb 20, 2013)

I missed the start of the presentation, and every stream I try to watch keeps stuttering and having to stop and buffer.
Anyone got a link to a recording of the stream so I can watch it from the start?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 20, 2013)

Somehow I can't help but be disappointed in that essentially Sony is taking a 2 year old pc and calling it a ps4. Is it more powerful then everything else right now? Yes. But is it really going to make that much of a differance? I don't really think so. But time will tell. I just think there is a lot more they could have done. They must be jittery over past attempts I guess.

To be fair though, I did think the share button was cool.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 21, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> Somehow I can't help but be disappointed in that essentially Sony is taking a 2 year old pc and calling it a ps4. Is it more powerful then everything else right now? Yes. But is it really going to make that much of a differance? I don't really think so.


That's kinda what the first X-Box was, actually.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 21, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> That's kinda what the first X-Box was, actually.



Which was exactly why I wasn't impressed by it either. The 360 did a lot better precisely because they moved more away from that philosophy, at least in my eyes. Sony seems to be taking a step backwards.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 21, 2013)

spiritofcat said:


> I missed the start of the presentation, and every stream I try to watch keeps stuttering and having to stop and buffer.
> Anyone got a link to a recording of the stream so I can watch it from the start?



This is part 1. The uploader has part 2, 3, etc also.
Best thing I found so far since the streaming doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Chary (Feb 21, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> This is part 1. The uploader has part 2, 3, etc also.
> Best thing I found so far since the streaming doesn't work for me either.


 
Thank you. Now I can actually see of of the footage.
Also I just tried to swat at my screen to get rid of a bug, until I noticed it was just your sig


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Feb 21, 2013)

So that was pretty interesting.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2013)

Alright, my prediction was off a bit, but it was damn close.

Post-Conference Reaction:





Sony had a really strong showing overall, and I'm definitely excited for the console. I want to know more (the price will be key), and I'll still wait a bit before transitioning over to the next generation... but unless Microsoft can top this, I think I've been swayed.


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 21, 2013)

So things that interested me about this:

Killzone looked insanely good, transfering between vita and the PS4 was deff something i would use. Controller looked ok altho i want more details about the "touchpad" element of it, Diablo 3 local co-op split screen hinted at which is awesome.

Didnt show the actual console tho which sucks


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 21, 2013)

soulx said:


> Predictions:
> 
> *Bullshit tech demos showcasing graphics we'll never see* (next gen Madden)
> *Watch Dogs PS4 footage*
> ...


You almost got everything.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 21, 2013)

Exclusive Destiny Content though


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 21, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> You almost got everything.


 
Technically that Street Club or whatever is basically a Gran Tarismo.

AKA car porn.

Seriously that guy almost let loose a seed bomb over the cars.


----------



## nando (Feb 21, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Technically that Street Club or whatever is basically a Gran Tarismo.
> 
> AKA car porn.
> 
> Seriously that guy almost let loose a seed bomb over the cars.


 

that was pretty gross. if my son was in the room i would of totally turned the conference off.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 21, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Technically that Street Club or whatever is basically a Gran Tarismo.
> 
> AKA car porn.
> 
> Seriously that guy almost let loose a seed bomb over the cars.


 
A must have for the soundtrack.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 21, 2013)

Does anyone actually like playing Gran Turismo.

Drive Club is a vast improvement over GT4 from the looks of it.
The cars don't have hollow sounds when they hit each other and there are actually different engine noises.
Basically Forza for Playstation.


----------



## ZenZero (Feb 21, 2013)

I.
Want.
One.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 21, 2013)

No need to have two ongoing PS4 discussions on this forum.  There's already one on the front page.


----------

